# Working as a subcontractor in Canada?



## spin360 (Feb 23, 2010)

Hello,
I own a small painting company in the US and business has been very slow. My family and I have been discussing moving to Canada for other reasons, however I was thinking it might be better to keep our home here in the US, find a temporary home in Canada & work as a subcontractor. 

Is it very difficult to work and bid construction projects as a subcontractor in Canada if we do not live there yet? 
What might be required in the way of insurance/bonding/taxes?

Any advice would be greatly appreciated.
Thank you!


----------

